# Copper : Australian Veterinary Journal. 2002 Apr;80(4):224-7.



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Australian Veterinary Journal. 2002 Apr;80(4):224-7. 
Effectiveness of copper oxide wire particles for Haemonchus contortus control in sheep.

Knox MR.

CSIRO Livestock Industries, Pastoral Research Laboratory, Armidale, New South Wales. [email protected]

OBJECTIVE: To assess the efficacy of copper oxide wire particles (COWP) for the control of H contortus infections in grazing sheep. PROCEDURE: In experiment 1, 40 worm-free Merino hoggets (11 to 12 months of age) were divided into four equal groups and allocated to separate 0.8 ha pasture plots. Two groups then received 2.5 g COWP whereas the other two groups were untreated. From 1 week after COWP treatment all lambs received a weekly infection of 2000 H contortus larvae. At week 8, six sheep from the untreated group were then allocated to two groups and treated with either 2.5 or 5.0 g of COWP to establish therapeutic efficacy of treatment. Experiment 2 followed a similar protocol but was conducted with 40 worm-free Merino lambs (3 to 4 months of age) and no assessment of therapeutic efficacy was made. Results: In experiment 1 no significant difference in faecal worm egg counts was observed between treatments and faecal worm egg counts remained less than 3000 epg in all animals. Total worm counts were reduced by 37% by COWP treatment (P = 0.055). Both 2.5 g and 5.0 g doses of COWP at 8 weeks of infection reduced faecal worm egg counts by > 85% with the higher dose giving an earlier response to treatment. In experiment 2, faecal worm egg counts at 4 and 6 weeks were reduced by more than 90% in the COWP treated lambs and worm numbers were 54% lower after 6 weeks when all remaining untreated lambs had to be treated for haemonchosis. Mean faecal worm egg counts in the COWP lambs remained below 3500 epg and clinical disease did not develop in the majority of lambs before the end of the experiment at 10 weeks.

CONCLUSION: Treatment with COWPs appears to have the potential to reduce establishment and worm fecundity of Haemonchus spp for an extended period and may offer livestock producers a supplementary means of reducing larval contamination of pasture particularly in areas where anthelmintic resistance is a problem and copper supplementation is likely to be beneficial.

Publication Types: 
Clinical Trial 
PMID: 12054286 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------

